# made me the weakest of creatures



## barbaraduvivier

Hello !
I always have doubts about this expression (make someone something) ant its translation in french. 
I know one can translate it by rendre, in some occasions, like: It made me sad (Ça m´a rendu triste).
But I can´t find the translation for this sentence: 
To fear Latour and to adore him the way I did made me the weakest of creatures, like an intruder in heaven.

Le fait de craindre Latour et de l´adorer en même temps, me transformait en la plus fragile créature...
but i´d like to find another verb than "tranformer"
Could I use rendre? I don t think so.... Please help me!
Barbara


----------



## LV4-26

I'd say
_faisait de moi la plus fragile des créatures

_Like all other words, _make_ doesn't have only one possible translation. It all depends on the context.


----------



## Lezert

en utilisant "rendre", il faudrait un adjectif derrière:
... me rendait fragile

on pourrait aussi dire:
... faisait de moi la plus fragile des créatures

au fait weakest, ce n'est pas plutôt "la plus faible"?


----------



## Tatzingo

Lezert said:
			
		

> en utilisant "rendre", il faudrait un adjectif derrière:
> ... me rendait fragile
> 
> on pourrait aussi dire:
> ... faisait de moi la plus fragile des créatures
> 
> au fait weakest, ce n'est pas plutôt "la plus faible"?



Salut,

Oui, c'est tout a fait comme tu l'as dit. Weakest = La plus faible.

Tatz.


----------



## balaam

the nature of your doubts is reflexive verbs. french and english aren't tuned on this matter.

E.G.  *I wonder if...* translate *Je ME demande si..*.
*it make me wonder if...* translate *Cela me fait me demander si...*
while *it make me wonder* (cf led zep) become *cela me fait m'interroger*.

your sentence could be formulated :

_Craindre Latour et l´adorer comme je le faisais faisait de moi la plus faible des créatures , comme un intru au paradis._

note that "to do" and "to make" is often the same word in french, as in the present case.


----------



## barbaraduvivier

"Faisait de moi" marche...
Merci bcp!


----------



## balaam

servitor.  

I advice to confine _comme je le faisais _between coma, since its "incise" sentence, sentence cutting another sentence without any proposition adverb.


----------



## timboleicester

barbaraduvivier said:
			
		

> "Faisait de moi" marche...
> Merci bcp!


 

what about " a fait de moi " rather than the imperfect? Be interesting for us non natives to see how your minds work there. I took it to mean a once only transformation therefore the the perfect or maybe "me fit"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

... me rendait vulnérable ?


----------



## balaam

" a fait de moi " is a general statement : why I am a as I'am.

"faisait de de moi" explain a period of the past : why I was like that (... but I'm no more like that)

_leurs evangiles ont fait de moi un non-croyant_
*Daniel Balavoine* in "la vie ne m'apprend rien"​


----------



## timboleicester

balaam said:
			
		

> " a fait de moi " is a general statement : why I am a as I'am.
> 
> "faisait de de moi" explain a period of the past : why I was like that (... but I'm no more like that)
> 
> _leurs evangiles ont fait de moi un non-croyant_
> *Daniel Balavoine* in "la vie ne m'apprend rien"
> ​


 
so....where does that leave us? I think a fait de moi goes better then.


----------



## Cath.S.

timboleicester said:
			
		

> so....where does that leave us? I think a fait de moi goes better then.


I _think_ the meaning indicates we should use the imperfect: _faisait de moi_. _Made me_ seems to describe a continuous, lasting  action in the past.


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:
			
		

> I _think_ the meaning indicates we should use the imperfect: _faisait de moi_. _Made me_ seems to describe a continuous, lasting action in the past.


 
Ok i see what you mean .... its the natif angle i wanted. thanks


----------



## Gil

ÀMA, si on utilise l'imparfait, c'est que c'est fini, la fragilité.
Et que si on utilise le passé composé (a fait de moi une créature), on peut parler d'une situation qui a débuté hier et qui perdure.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> ÀMA, si on utilise l'imparfait, c'est que c'est fini, la fragilité.
> Et que si on utilise le passé composé (a fait de moi une créature), on peut parler d'une situation qui a débuté hier et qui perdure.


 
C'est bien ce que je crois aussi ; or, au début de la phrase on lit : _the way I *did, *_pas _the way I *do*_. Donc elle ne l'aime plus et n'est plus fragile.


----------



## donques

me rendait la plus faible entre les créatures


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

...me rendait la plus vunérable des créatures ?

(quoi, je me répète ?  )


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:
			
		

> I _think_ the meaning indicates we should use the imperfect: _faisait de moi_. _Made me_ seems to describe a continuous, lasting action in the past.


 
although "made me" is both "faisait de moi" and "a fait de moi" I read it as if the transformation was over and done with and therefore the perfect was the tense to use. I am happy with your views as they are truer to how it feels.


----------



## Gil

> and therefore the perfect was the tense to use.


How about imperfect...?


----------



## Cath.S.

Donques et Karine,
l'emploi d'un substantif après _rendre_ me paraît assez étrange.
Rendre doit être suivi d'un adjectif :

me rendait vulnérable  
me rendait une créature vulnérable  

Qu'en pense autrui ?


----------



## balaam

j'ai l'intuition que rendre devrait etre suivi d'un attribut et non d'un complement d'objet. tes exemples m'ont l'air correctes.


----------



## Gil

La facilité m'attire:
O truie :
"me rendait une créature vulnérable"
me semble lourd et gauche, mais c'est peut-être grammatical.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> La facilité m'attire:
> O truie :
> "me rendait une créature vulnérable"
> me semble lourd et gauche, mais c'est *peut-être* grammatical.


Merci, qui vivra verra(t).


----------



## donques

Si je fais partie d'autrui. Il s'agit du superlatif
Cela me rend lourd
Cela me rend le plus lourd
Si je suis le plus lourd=il faut qu'il y ait des autres.
Les fritz (frites) chez Lidl m'ont rendu le plus lourd entre nous cochons
Donques: pourquoi non:  "L'alimentation chez Lidl me rendait la plus faible entre les créatures"


----------



## LV4-26

donques said:
			
		

> "L'alimentation chez Lidl me rendait la plus faible entre les créatures"


 _la plus faible d'entre les créatures_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Donques et Karine,
> l'emploi d'un substantif après _rendre_ me paraît assez étrange.
> Rendre doit être suivi d'un adjectif :
> 
> me rendait vulnérable
> me rendait une créature vulnérable
> 
> Qu'en pense autrui ?


J'en pense que tu as parfaitement raison.
D'ailleurs, il me venait "naturellement" aussi "me rendait vulnérable", cf. poste #9. 
(mais personne ne réagissait !  )


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:
			
		

> Donques et Karine,
> l'emploi d'un substantif après _rendre_ me paraît assez étrange.
> Rendre doit être suivi d'un adjectif :
> 
> me rendait vulnérable
> me rendait une créature vulnérable
> 
> Qu'en pense autrui ?


 
What about "rends moi mon argent"  or is that only for when it means "to give back"?


----------



## LV4-26

timboleicester said:
			
		

> What about "rends moi mon argent" or is that only for when it means "to give back"?


 Exactly. Required construction seems to depend on referred meaning.


			
				KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> (mais personne ne réagissait !  )


 Oui, j'ai vu à quel point tu semblais chagrine que personne ne semble faire cas de ton _vulnérable 
_Mais _vulnérable_ allait dans la même direction que le _fragile_ critiqué par Lezert dans son post n°3 et j'ai trouvé qu'il n'avait pas tort.

Où en sommes-nous ?
Voici ma proposition pour la phrase entière
_Craindre Latour, et l'adorer tout à la fois, faisait de moi la plus vulnérable* d'entre les créatures, un(e) intrus(e) au Paradis

_Ou, plus libre_
Ce mélange de crainte et d'adoration que m'inspirait Latour faisait de moi la plus vulnérable des créatures....

Ce sentiment de crainte mêlée d'adoration.....
_Note : Comme barbaraduvivier, je ne juge pas indispensable de faire un sort à _the way I did

______
_* Oui, je change d'avis comme de chemise. Et alors ?


----------



## Malice

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Voici ma proposition pour la phrase entière
> _Craindre Latour, et l'adorer tout à la fois, faisait de moi la plus vulnérable* d'entre les créatures, un(e) intrus(e) au Paradis_
> 
> Ou, plus libre
> _Ce mélange de crainte et d'adoration que m'inspirait Latour faisait de moi la plus vulnérable des créatures...._
> 
> _Ce sentiment de crainte mêlée d'adoration....._
> Note : Comme barbaraduvivier, je ne juge pas indispensable de faire un sort à _the way I did_


 
I like both of your translations, but in the first one I'd just say "la plus vulnérable *des *créatures" : c'est une construction moins lourde même si les deux sont correctes.


----------



## LV4-26

I totally agree with you (as you can see by the other translations). I just thought "d'entre" sounded more distinguished-like


----------

